# Found camp chair, Westwater 3/24 - 25



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

At the takeout Sunday we realized a camp chair had been loaded onto my
boat that no one in our group or among other groups at the takeout
recognized/claimed. If your camp chair disappeared from the Westwater
Ranger Station on Saturday morning, 3/24, please describe it to me via PM and I'll start working on getting it back to you.

--Andy


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

If it has vomit in the cup holder and a pooh stain on the seat then it is probably mine


----------

